# Toupet partial fundoplication....



## jettagirlfl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, I need some help. The Dr is doing a redo from a Lap nissen fundo 43280 from a few months ago. Now re-doing the wrap,with sutures & by stating Toupet partial fundoplication. I am not sure if I should code 43280-52 modifier for reduscced services, or is this a 43279? Or a unlisted cpt all together?
ex: The wrap was converted to a Toupet partial fundoplication. The R side of the wrap was densly adhered to the esophagus & does not appear to require suturing. A suture was placed however from the top of the fundus to the R crus of the diaphram. A suture was placed from the crus of the diaphram on the left to the top portion of the fundic wrap on the left as well. Two other sutures were placed from the fundus to the esophagus.


----------

